# Johnny Depp: HOT or NOT?



## puncturedskirt (Jan 13, 2008)

I love Johnny Depp but ugh. This is definitely NOT HOT. haha


----------



## farris2 (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree...how bout this one?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh wow. I don't think I've seen him look worse. He usually looks good but this is an exception.


----------



## macface (Jan 13, 2008)

He always looks hot to me no matter what he wears.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 13, 2008)

I actually think this is better than some of the things I've seen him in, it's still NOT HOT though, LOL.

part of his coolness though, is not wearing mainstream stuff.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ive loved him since 21 Jumpstreet but i hate his style. lol


----------



## Anthea (Jan 13, 2008)

He is not looking good there I think.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 13, 2008)

Ewww sums it up!


----------



## Karren (Jan 13, 2008)

Hahaha He looked better in dress when he crossdressed in "Ed Wood"


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 13, 2008)

this outfit is so not good but...johnny depp!!! he is still hot! i just cant say anything against the man!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He always looks hot to me no matter what he wears. Ditto!


----------



## gween (Jan 13, 2008)

He's still hot even in this outfit.


----------



## Xuity (Jan 14, 2008)

He is hot. His strange way to dress and behave are part of his charm!


----------



## monniej (Jan 14, 2008)

very strange, but that's johnny!


----------



## Maysie (Jan 14, 2008)

it pains me to say, not hot. His outfit looks very reminiscent of MC Hammer!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Johnny is yummy...and he could wear the fugliest outfit and still be hot to me. lol


----------



## Ricci (Jan 14, 2008)

Hes hot but needs to cut his bangs a bit and wear some jeans!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 16, 2008)

Johnny... I don't have the strength to say not so... HOT!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2008)

I know! his pants are pulled up too high above his waist


----------



## rayvendawn (Jan 18, 2008)

he's getting to be an old man, he's older than my dad and mom btw..


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He always looks hot to me no matter what he wears. Hi,

I agree....


----------



## butterflyblue (Jan 19, 2008)

I would rather see him naked!


----------



## tamagnocchi (Jan 20, 2008)

he looks italian lol

are high waist pants a musthave for men too?!! haha


----------



## Jessica (Jan 21, 2008)

wtf!!!!! I have had so many fantasies of this man since 21 Jump Street. He has ruined them in clothes he has worn like this!!! Why? Why? Why?

I guess when i finally have sex with him (im still in fanatsy land here) I will just have to picture him in his Jump Street days. Driving the Mustang...lol.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 21, 2008)

Johnny Depp- Smokin

This outfit- eeeeeeeeek!!

I hate the shoes more than anything.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 23, 2008)

I gotta be honest, Johnny can do no wrong.

......'Cept for now.


----------



## Merecat (Jan 23, 2008)

His stylist should be shot. Poor Johnny


----------



## chocobon (Jan 24, 2008)

Ughh!!He's hot though!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 24, 2008)

, not hot at all.


----------



## SalJ (Jan 24, 2008)

erm, not my cuppa tea!


----------



## ClassicQ (Jan 26, 2008)

hott hott hot is what he is all the time!


----------



## wright shannon (May 8, 2013)

i think johnny christopher depp is a very good looking actor also he is funny and lovely

i would love to meet him one day when he is not busy

love you johnny depp by shannon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harrystefanou (May 10, 2013)

It's not hot or sexy because he's a good actor &amp; celebrity!!


----------



## hardystella (May 29, 2013)

I like Johnny Depp also his movies. One of my favorite movie "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides".


----------



## mizjmakeup (Jul 8, 2013)

hothothothothothothot. i am overly like obsessed with this guy. i love him so much. 

lol its pretty crazy i know, but *what about this* pic? 





i mean, who doesn't love that?


----------



## Ratsyte (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree, he is hot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 16, 2013)

Hot!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KateMoore (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd marry him. He looks hot to me, no matter how weird he dresses up.


----------



## Kolly (Aug 31, 2013)

Johnny Depp is an amazing actor and I remember watching films he was in over and over again as a kid. I've never got the whole hot aspect though. He's always made weird movies so I guess I always associated him as a guy I'd like to be friends with rather than someone I'd want to be in love with.


----------



## xinyicool (Sep 11, 2013)

He is hot ! I like his movies However, I do not want to comment on his costume


----------



## keiramok (Sep 25, 2013)

Yea, love his acting but he's not that HOT. haha

Brad Pitt is hotter!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://www.aiiooo.com/blog/index.php?abt=1&amp;abst=7


----------



## LaurenElle (Sep 27, 2013)

erm, I say not. My one friend way back in middle school always thought he was hot and I never saw it lol


----------



## keiramok (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurenElle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  erm, I say not. My one friend way back in middle school always thought he was hot and I never saw it lol

u referring to Brad Pitt or Johnny Depp?


----------



## athenatree (Oct 21, 2013)

He's not my type, but I will say he is quite the chameleon, he can change his looks rather well and sometimes I can find him very attractive, other times not so much.  Regardless, I do respect him as an actor, he is perfect in that role.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 25, 2013)

I love Johnny Depp the slightly more cleaner version of him, although I'm not exactly fond of his scruffness. As an actor, he's a legend.


----------



## JessicaWiley (Jan 28, 2014)

He's not that hot compared to others but he has what others don't.He's a great and versatile actor capable of handling a wide range of roles and I think that's what counts. I've always admired him for that.




Btw, he looks really hot when he was young. Savvy?


----------



## SaraP (Jan 28, 2014)

Hot!


----------



## SassySwag (Jan 28, 2014)

I have always thought Johnny was hot but he is starting to get older now and not looking as good as he used to. But he is still a great actor.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SassySwag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have always thought Johnny was hot but he is starting to get older now and not looking as good as he used to. But he is still a great actor. 
Ha the same goes for me!!! I saw this 



 and was cracking up, I'm sure it's a look alike.


----------



## angie828 (Feb 19, 2014)

He is usually hot but def. not in the first photo that was displayed of him.


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 22, 2014)

I actually think he looks so cool in all photos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He Looks cool all the time.


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes, defs.  he is a very good actor.


----------



## TayBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

He looks good and he doesn't seem to age, so... hot!


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 4, 2014)

Haha. This is a interesting thread.


----------



## Leecia (May 1, 2014)

Generally hot ... but sometimes bizarre!


----------



## Courtnee (May 1, 2014)

Definitely, but I do love the styles he wears.


----------



## CajunKitty (May 2, 2014)

I think he's hot by my definition of "hot". He has his own personal style and he's comfortable in his own skin. He changes his look for film roles but off screen you know what to expect. His soft voice is so seductive too.


----------



## Barbie2 (Apr 3, 2016)

His acting is terrible but hes a good looking guy thats probably how he got into the industry him and Brad Pitt not good actors but attractive dudes.I like Johnny depp always have his personality and hes kind of a eccentric weird guy so I like how hes different.I like long hair on Johnny depp not many men can pull off the long hair guy look he looks good always has.


----------

